
Twitter Shareholder Sues CEO and Board Members Over Inflated Share Price - koolba
http://fortune.com/2016/10/26/twitter-shares-lawsuit/
======
koolba
Chart of insider sales is particularly interesting[1].

Firts half of 2015 Evan Williams sold off the majority of his stake (~6M
shares) in the $35-$50 range and has 2.7M shares left[2]. Smart move!

[1]: [https://fortunedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/screen-
sho...](https://fortunedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2016/10/screen-
shot-2016-10-26-at-9-15-35-am.png)

[2]:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TWTR/holders?p=TWTR](http://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TWTR/holders?p=TWTR)

